# removing soap from kelsei mold- what I am doing wrong?



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, I have the 18 bar mold with liner. I filled mold yesterday with liner in place, then added dividers. Soap is about 1/4 inch from top but I can get a hold of the dividers with pliers. Just cannot pull dividers out! If I squeeze too hard, my mold is getting indentations from the pliers...... :crazy

Did I fill it too full? (probably so).....

I even took all the screws out, turned it over and banged on it a few times.........

Help~ I don't want to hurt my new mold! :sniffle

Donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Donna,
I take the screws out, turn it over and pull the bottom off and now you can get your soap out.. If it is a new mold it will take a few batches to break it in and soap will come out easier.. the first time I used mine, it took gorilla strength to get those bars out with pliers.. 
Or stick it in the freezer for a couple of hours..
Barbara


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh thank you Barbara! I took the screws out, but still no go. I will try putting it in the freezer.....

Donna


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The more oil you have in your bars the more they will 'stick'. Also most are using sodium lactate. hmmm. is that the name of it doesn't sound right. I did a 24 hour cure, but for my normal pour I have lots of room left on my deviders. Now when I use it like a slab mold I will not have much room for pliers so will flip it over and push.

My husband is building me a warming closet...Really just a wooden cabinet with a lightbulb to keep the closet at 100 degrees, a small fan to keep the humidity out...they make them for their welding rods  I am hoping it will mimick OP enough to get out the moisture and make unmolding much easier like it is with the MM.

My soap did gel really nice even not in the oven. Vicki


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Also most are using sodium lactate. hmmm. is that the name of it doesn't sound right.


stearic??... i also can't think of it


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe it is sodium lactate. You can use stearic too, but it is really volatile. I've also read just a bit of straight salt helps with hardness.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know thesage.com has it where you can add it automatically to your recipes. Use too much and your soap feels like plastic  I played with it before, I am not a fan. vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never used SL, but have tried stearic and just like a TB of salt PPO. now I just stick with a liquid discount and good old fashioned curing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I am big into discounting and OP myself. I just made 6 batches yesterday and 4oz more milk from my normal discount. Even with OP it is softer than I like and will take longer to cure.

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

After a large batch of almond biscottie and lavander mint, I made eucalyptus today it is my only all castile (olive oil) soap, and it is going to be in the mold all day tommorrow, no way could I unmold it. So these thick molds like this don't let out the moisture like thin ones do, even my wooden molds didn't do this. I need more molds 

Another trick (on the phone with another Kelsie mold gal) she flips hers over and takes off the bottom, then peels out the liner. Flips it back over and takes a knife down her deviders (but she also doesn't have the deviders that make bars, just logs) this way the knife slips between the soap and devider but doesn't cut into the liner on the bottom. She said they just slide out. If this oil soap is a problem tommorrow night I am going to try that. Similar to how I unmolded my MM. Vicki


----------

